# Any 100W–150W-equiv. E26/A19 LED's that are as omnidirectional as an incandescent?



## theorist (May 30, 2017)

I have a chandelier that takes five standard E26/A19 bulbs, facing downward. Above each bulb is a frosted glass shade. As you can see from the image linked below, the CFL and incandescent bulbs are nearly omnidirectional, and thus throw a good amount of their light upward, where it bounces off the ceiling and thus spreads light throughout the room. 

However, I recently tried swapping in some LEDs. These throw nearly all their light downward. As a result, it is overly bright right under the chandelier, and too dark elsewhere (plus, unlike with the incandescent and CFL, because their light is concentrated over a more limited direction, I have to keep averting my eyes from them because of their concentrated brightness). 

Does anyone manufacture a standard E26/A19 LED that is as omnidirectional as an incandescent, preferably in the 100W–150W-equivalent range and with an incadescent-like color temperature (and preferably reasonably-priced, say <$15/bulb)?

Or, if the answer is no, can you tell me what the _most _omnidirectional 100W-150W-equiv. LED would be? Feit markets their "BPOM100/830/LED A21 3000K Dimmable LED, 100W" as omnidirectional but, based on the picture, it looks like there is still substantial blockage in the direction of the socket (though perhaps less than with my current LEDs). I believe they claim 300 degrees, but based on my measurement of the pic, it looks like it has ~250-260 degrees of light spread. See:
http://www.feit.com/products/bulbs/...mance_ledperformance_leda19bpom100-830-ledg2/

Alternately, there are filament-style LEDs, which don't have the blocking bases. But since the filaments are vertical, they might also suffer from reduced light output towards the bases. Further, even though some are marketed as being up to 100W-equivalent, the reviews indicate they are somewhat dimmer; plus I'd prefer a frosted bulb for diffusion, and the higher-powered ones I've seen of these are clear.

MY CHANDELIER:






[Not sure why the image isn't appearing -- I followed the directions given in this thread: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-posting-as-images!&highlight=posting+images
....in any case, if you click on the link, you will see the image.]


----------



## theorist (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Any 150W E26/A19 LED's that are as omnidirectional as an incandescent?*

Can't see how to edit my initial post and thread title so, just to clarify: By "150W" I meant "150W-equivalent", i.e., about the same light output as a 150W incandescent.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Any 150W E26/A19 LED's that are as omnidirectional as an incandescent?*

When you have 3 approved posts you will have more privileges. See here

Bill


----------



## Marcturus (Jun 4, 2017)

Have you considered these?
http://www.lighting.philips.com/main/prof/led-lamps-and-systems/led-lamps/a-shape-led
(for light distribution diagrams, see: family - full data sheet)

But IMHO, that chandelier doesn't appear to be nicely retrofit-able with anything larger than compact incandescents. Powerful (large) LED retrofits stick out; closed chandelier top obstructs convection.


----------



## lf-mark (Jun 7, 2017)

I have 810lm standard clear A19 filament LEDs in Ikea Orgel wall lights. They are as unidirectional as incandescents, with a slight "striping" effect on axis due to the filaments blocking their neighbours light dispersion.

However, these are the brightest A19 filaments I've yet seen (assuming the rating is accurate) and I'd put them at 60W equivalent, tops.


----------



## theorist (Jun 7, 2017)

Marcturus said:


> Have you considered these?
> http://www.lighting.philips.com/main/prof/led-lamps-and-systems/led-lamps/a-shape-led
> (for light distribution diagrams, see: family - full data sheet)
> 
> But IMHO, that chandelier doesn't appear to be nicely retrofit-able with anything larger than compact incandescents. Powerful (large) LED retrofits stick out; closed chandelier top obstructs convection.



Agreed that, at 135 mm, they're a bit tall for my chandelier. It seems the ideal type of chandelier to have to address the limited light distribution of LEDs would be one in which all the bulbs were oriented horizontally.

Also, I couldn't understand their light distribution diagrams (see end of this document: http://download.p4c.philips.com/lfb...ff77-449f-b05b-a56b0093b430_pss_en_aa_001.pdf). I assume (for a bulb oriented vertically), the distribution is horizontally symmetric, so these diagrams should be showing the vertical distribution pattern. But then, if so, why do some have the gap pointing up, while others have it pointing down? Any why are there multiple identical diagrams, without labels? Are they for the various bulbs, but where someone forgot to label each diagram with the bulb to which it belongs? 

And why are some of the A-series distributions rough rather than smooth? It seems as though one is the raw data, while the other one is smoothed; but there's no labeling to explain/distinguish these.


----------



## alice_1 (Jun 8, 2017)

I am also looking for 100W equivalent LED bulb. 5000K would be better. I hope it is actually less than 15 Watt. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------

